# Ruf System



## Hamrok (27. August 2007)

Es wäre nun gut, mit dem eingeführten Rufsystem am Ball zu bleiben.

Einmal wäre es praktisch, Rufquestgeber und Rufhändler mit einer gesonderten Farbe in den Maps zu Verzeichnen. Und dann sollte man die Ruf Quests in einer gesonderten Sektion auflisten, also nicht den Gebieten zuordnen.

Mit Informationen wie, wo steht der Questgeber? Was muss ich sammeln? Wo finde ich diese Items? Was erhält man dafür?


----------



## Dargrimm (27. August 2007)

Hamrok schrieb:


> Es wäre nun gut, mit dem eingeführten Rufsystem am Ball zu bleiben.
> 
> Einmal wäre es praktisch, Rufquestgeber und Rufhändler mit einer gesonderten Farbe in den Maps zu Verzeichnen. Und dann sollte man die Ruf Quests in einer gesonderten Sektion auflisten, also nicht den Gebieten zuordnen.
> 
> Mit Informationen wie, wo steht der Questgeber? Was muss ich sammeln? Wo finde ich diese Items? Was erhält man dafür?



Eigentlich gute Idee, aber: 

Was muss ich sammeln und was bekomme ich, ist Sinnlos, solange wir keine Itemdatenbank haben finde ich.

mfg

Flo


----------



## Hamrok (17. September 2007)

Ach ja ... in diesem Zusammenhang würde ich vorschlagen, das mal ein Jäger die möglichen Lager (an denen sich ein Jäger zusätzlich binden kann) einträgt. Eine neue Farbe für diese Lager wäre natürlich prima!


----------



## Wombel (17. November 2007)

Aber Ruf-Quest's tragen wir doch ein oder?


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. November 2007)

Klar.


----------



## Dargrimm (29. Februar 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Klar.



Nächste Woche (sorry genauer gehts nicht) werden wir die Option einfügen, dass Ihr bei den Quests angeben könnt, wieviel Ruf sie geben.

Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

